# Continental cut and HCC



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I wanted to share some pics from Atlanta Pet Fair. Here are two poodles from the standard poodle class. A Continental Clip right next to a Historically Continental Clip w/o rosettes!! Last pic is what the HCC started with!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, that is some talented grooming! Love the dog with the HCC!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

really cool!! wish I could go!!


----------

